
IBM's restructuring continues, with reduced severance for laid off employees - mawhidby
http://www.businessinsider.com/ibm-layoffs-1-month-severance-2016-3
======
imglorp
Surprised Cringely hasn't weighed in yet, but this is consistent with his last
message. Meanwhile, IBM has been busy wrapping Cloud Foundry and calling it
Bluemix, but you don't hear about Bluemix adoption too prominently when
evaluating *aas offerings.

1\. [http://www.cringely.com/2015/07/21/ibm-is-so-
screwed/](http://www.cringely.com/2015/07/21/ibm-is-so-screwed/)

2\. [http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-
bluemixfo...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-
bluemixfoundry/index.html)

~~~
jmspring
Surprised as well, but I suspect any discussion on this topic will again turn
into a lingering H1-B discussion.

------
makecheck
Changing the “rules” for severance just beforehand is about the slimiest thing
they could do. It’s these small acts of disdain for the common worker that
should _really_ determine which companies are worth your time.

~~~
jmspring
That's IBM if you read cringley's writings.

